# oh god my seatless contraption...



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

My streetie trials rig... I love her..














































Dents, tons of colors from missed rails, ledges, trash cans and whatever else Ive put my bike on...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

How about some action pics?


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Interesting choice of tires....do they work well on city trials?


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

ya, post a vid or something.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> How about some action pics?


Pics Here- Were working on a video, probley this winter that bad boy will be out.

My Pics Here



*B* said:


> Interesting choice of tires....do they work well on city trials?


Schwalbe tires rock. Ive been a Maxxis/Kenda guy for years now, but these are making their way to the US. We have noticed that Schwalbe seems to have better rubber quality, their tires overall are amazing. Super tacky, strong, great sidewalls.

The rear is the Schwalbe Big Betty, the front is a Nobby Nic with ghetto tubeless on the Halo SAS wheel. Its great for front wheel hops, gaps to front, 360 exits, and riding natural (traditional trials)

I'll have the british kid take some pics in a minute of some curb thrashing


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Yea, I'm loving my tire set up at the moment. Schwalbe Table Top/front and Halo Twin Rail/back....serious shred (thanks Satori). The Table Top has sniped knobs making the tire super tack.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

ur rear wheel looks freakin awsome lol


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Fat tire goodness.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

so how do you sit down? 
haha.


sersly though, i dig its styleee


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Sittin gets pretty creative... very creative but possible by sitting angled on the top tube, there is just enough room to fit my ass in there without hitting the tire. 

Rear tire is only a 2.4 fully loaded with a whoppin 20psi.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

whats she weigh?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Very cool. I have a few questions...

I ride mototrials, so i know the idea. Im starting my build for my trials BIKE very soon... Only thing im still caught up on is to run the bike geared or single. Its going to be a stock bike most definitally, 20 wheels dont to anything for me. 

Have you had much experience with a geared stock bike? if so... please give me your opinions.

Also, tires. Moneys no issue, i want a good set of tires right off the bat. And rims, Im a heavy rider at 210#. I'd love to run echo rims, but I highly dout im going to be happy spending 60 bucks per rim on a rim that looks like it will not be able to take my abuse. I see your running what looks to be echo rims. If not, what rims are they and what do you think of them?

TY!
Aaron


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

literocola said:


> Rear tire is only a 2.4 fully loaded with a whoppin 20psi.


And you never get pinch flats? I guess you can't really do any big drops then...


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

ok i probably missed it, but what frame is that and waht specs?

im lookin into an adamant a1 or an echo or zoo or something

i want a stock rig

maybe an onza 24"

specs?

looks like you tear it up man, you live in boulder?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

killer. 

I suck at trials.
I see FTW from Sinister is now making Trials frames too, they look stout.

Is that a surly new hub? I had one on my old echo urban quite a few years ago. I generally dislike thread on freewheel hubs now, but that one worked pretty good with an eno. I completely agree with the schwalbe talk too. Might throw a set of the BigBetty's on my SplinterMX to shed some weight from the Nevelal DH's. Dig my Tabletop too, word *B*.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

urbanfreerider said:


> And you never get pinch flats? I guess you can't really do any big drops then...


Never.

Ive had the same tube for over 1 year, with true-goo, Salsa DH tube.

But its all in the rim, there is a theory behind the wide trials rim and how the tire folds over the rim because the rim is 48mm wide. Chances are that this rim wont even fit in your frame with a dece tire.

To the other questions- I will get on those later today. Early morning city session- so pressed for time, and hoongover..

And I got 7-8 ft. drops from rear with ease...


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> whats she weigh?


Heavy for a trials bike, but its made for street abuse 26.5

The frame w/o fokr is 6 lbs.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Dude man thats a cool ride. You don't notice the scratches on the bike on the first pic. I've been always riding schwalbe so those aren't anything new to me. I run the same combo by the way and it rocks =).

Good luck!


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

sweet pictures looks like you put her to good use!


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

A quick question. the rear rim. Is that someone getting bored with a drill or a production rim like flys twenty incher? just curious.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

BIKESerFUN said:


> A quick question. the rear rim. Is that someone getting bored with a drill or a production rim like flys twenty incher? just curious.


it makes it stronger.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

the fly rims got there idea from the trials rims. if im correct rims in the trials scene have had the holes for a long while


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

We had "speed" holes like that on our 20's back in the early 80's. Seems like my friends Diamond Back came with them. I have no idea where/when it started. 

Thanks, for posting the photos, we are going to try and hit downtown next week. Love the ride, er, "seatless contraption". What is the gearing?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

urbanfreerider said:


> it makes it stronger.


You honestly have contributed NOTHING to this forum... It doesn't necessarily make the rim any stronger than say... a PIMP rim, etc. It allows the rim to be of the same strength while being LIGHTER. Plus it adds to the cool factor :thumbsup:

There are many companies making these rims that are pre-drilled. Try-All, onza, echo, etc.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I rode a woodman stock bike earlier this summer and it was awesome!


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

A Grove said:


> Very cool. I have a few questions...
> 
> I ride mototrials, so i know the idea. Im starting my build for my trials BIKE very soon... Only thing im still caught up on is to run the bike geared or single. Its going to be a stock bike most definitally, 20 wheels dont to anything for me.
> 
> ...


I started out with gears on the trials bike, now I'm ss. Unless you like to do a lot of streetish riding or plan to ride far on it to get to spots, then I'd definitely go ss, less weight, less problems.

The older (non-drilled) Echo rims are pretty soft. New ones are prolly good. I'm pretty impressed with the Zhi rims I'm running now too.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Ross W. said:


> I started out with gears on the trials bike, now I'm ss. Unless you like to do a lot of streetish riding or plan to ride far on it to get to spots, then I'd definitely go ss, less weight, less problems.
> 
> The older (non-drilled) Echo rims are pretty soft. New ones are prolly good. I'm pretty impressed with the Zhi rims I'm running now too.


Echo's are still a possibility, but they're still a bit sketchy in my book. Have you heard much about Try-Alls or Onza's drilled rims? Also.. What tires are you running? I will most likely be riding more street-ish trials. Deffinitally going to start a 6 speed and possibly end up single if I feel i like it better.

What tires have you found to have worked well in a more street application?

TY,
Aaron


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

urbanfreerider said:


> it makes it stronger.


its a fact; less matierial is always stronger.


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

A Grove said:


> Echo's are still a possibility, but they're still a bit sketchy in my book. Have you heard much about Try-Alls or Onza's drilled rims? Also.. What tires are you running? I will most likely be riding more street-ish trials. Deffinitally going to start a 6 speed and possibly end up single if I feel i like it better.
> 
> What tires have you found to have worked well in a more street application?
> 
> ...


Well currently, I'm running Maxxis DHR super tacky 2.5 rear and 2.35 front, but i pick my tires for their grip on natural, not urban. If you're going to be riding mostly urban, you could get away with something lighter I'm sure.

As far as rims, I think you'll be okay with any of the new wider stuff, Try-All, Echo, Zhi. I don't have any experience with Onza, can't tell you anything about them. In my experience, the quality of the wheelbuild matters a lot more than rim choice, so get some one who knows what they're doing, if you don't build your own wheels that is.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I build my wheels and have plenty of confidence the build will be grand in that aspect. I am just a bit sketchy on the rims. I want a wide trials rim for the purposes of footprint, and pinchflat prevention. I am known for flatting my rear dh casing hookworm with a dh tube on my urban ride. Then again, i was a new rider who couldnt stop casing 

Wheelset is looking as such...

Pro 2 front n rear. Rear trials specific 6 speed. (should add to the strength of he build due to the dishless rear wheel).

F+R echo trials specific rims. I think im just going to give it a shot and see how much abuse they really can take.

Also.. im toying with the idea of running a 20 mill thru front hub. I have the make the fork regardless, and that just seems like a nice little incorporation to he build. 

Only thing is what is the weight difference between a 20 mill hub and sayy a normal bolt on front or qr front hub...

TY!!


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Ive never had an issue with a Echo rim, but I built them, and I trust my own work. Ive just taken care of stuff checking tension and what not, check out these guys for rims aswell.

Ive never had a tryall rim, but I hear their are nice. I really like the ZHI wheels.

Check out these guys-
https://vizbikes.com/002.html
V!Z (My ridin buddy runs a V!Z wheelset, and hes had them for quite a long time. Long enough that the spokes are starting to rip out of the hub) Ive had to rebuild his wheel once and its holding up again.

I just found these in a Interbike book- JetSet they have some killer patterns. 
https://www.jetset.com.tw/
https://www.biketaiwan.com/etbs/Script/Query/QueryPartList.asp?Cs_No2=0000003444&Cs_No=C05298&pd_No=000024










Also call Tim at Trialsin- www.trialsin.com
Tim is a cool dude, better to call then mess with email. Last time I talked to him we talked about trials and shotguns... Tim gets all the ZHI, TryAll, Monty, Simtra, BT.

Hopfully that helps


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Sand Bash Rim-










Anodized-









Gawd.. Everytime I check out VIZ, they have new cool shitte.
This hub is flippen sick!









Flou-









Purple wheel-


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

J-dogg said:


> ok i probably missed it, but what frame is that and waht specs?
> 
> im lookin into an adamant a1 or an echo or zoo or something
> 
> ...


The frame is a 06' Czar Ivan, I love it to some degree. The one thing I am mad about is the BB rise. I cant use the bash to go up anymore becuase the BB is so high +55mm

Onza makes a killer bike. I also like Heatsink 24 bikes.

I live south of Denver, near Highlands Ranch


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

literocola said:


> Ive never had an issue with a Echo rim, but I built them, and I trust my own work. Ive just taken care of stuff checking tension and what not, check out these guys for rims aswell.
> 
> Ive never had a tryall rim, but I hear their are nice. I really like the ZHI wheels.
> 
> ...


you're pretty much my hero. thank you so so so much.

One last question... Whats the difference between the sandbash 26 and the regular anno'd 26?


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

A Grove said:


> Pro 2 front n rear. Rear trials specific 6 speed. (should add to the strength of he build due to the dishless rear wheel).
> 
> F+R echo trials specific rims. I think im just going to give it a shot and see how much abuse they really can take.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a pretty solid setup to me.

A 20mill thru axle sounds like overkill for a trials bike to me. i don't know anyone who runs one for trials. As long as you're fairly smooth, there shouldn't be too much stress on the front axle in trials, cept for gaps to front, but those aren't that bad.

Also, check out OTN for trials stuff if you haven't already.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

A Grove said:


> One last question... Whats the difference between the sandbash 26 and the regular anno'd 26?


Sand bash and anno is different color. From what I remember Anodizing makes the aluminum stronger, but Im not for sure... I dont know what their sand bash means actually, but hey it looks cool. LOL


----------

